# RS RC3 Dämpfer im Uncle?



## Hurzelwurzel (14. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein RS RC3 Dämpfer in ein 2012er Uncle Jimbo reinpasst?
So eine Kombi seh ich bei Rose nur beim Beef Cake. Und da auch nur umgedreht.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------

